# Грыжа L5-S1 06х12х14 мм с тенденцией к секвестрации



## Алексей 71 (24 Авг 2020)

Всем доброго времени суток! Не думал, что в 28 лет я заработаю себе проблемы с позвоночником.
Итак рост 184, вес 80-86, на протяжении последних 3 лет занимаюсь с железом в зале, все основные упражнения, в том числе и присяд со штангой. В этом году добавил велосипед, катался много и часто по 30-40 км. Все было хорошо, нагрузки не самые большие, прогресс по весу плавный без форсирования и в один из дней ног, после разминки, разминочных подходов, перешёл к присяду со штангой 50 кг, и примерное на 4ом повторении, в нижней точке амплитуды почувствовал жгучую боль, при этом закончил повторение, поставил штангу и ушёл домой. Ну думаю сделаю перерыв, все пройдёт.
Пару дней болела спина, но я мог ровно холить и нормально спать, потом боль в спине прошла, но появился дискомфорт в икроножной (как будто мышца постоянно забитая) и в ягодичной, но только когда меня положение тела (присаживаюсь или встаю). Спустя неделю сделал МРТ и на тебе огромная грыжа.
Было назначено лечение в таблетках, вроде стало легче, но симптомы сейчас следующие: спина не болит, могу наклоняться, лежать, проблемы с ягодичной мышцей практически не ощущаю, но вот забитость икроножной мышцы все ещё осталась, иногда пропадает, но тогда чувствуется эта забитость в коленке, иногда болит пятка, в каждый день все по разному. При этом хожу нормально, на любые дистанции, почти не хромаю.
Был у 3 неврологов, кто говорит все нормально иди в зал только не приседай, другой говорит операция, пока грыжа мягкая и ее можно эндоскопически удалить, третий корсет и ничего тяжелого не поднимать! К нейрохирургу пока не ходил, да и я знаю что мне предложат. Эндоскопические операции как я понял у нас делают только за деньги, да и не определился я ещё нужно ли это все мне.
Уважаемые доктора подскажите что делать?
1) медикаментозную терапию я завершил, результат вроде есть, а вроде и нет (болей нет, не нравится именно поведение мышц в ноге)
2) ЛФК мне дали только на растяжку в положении лёжа, делать пока боюсь, вдруг секвестр отвалится или ещё что.
3) Лежу на иголочках, аппликатор Кузнецова.
4) С залом покончено, сумки и тяжести не поднимаю.
Что дальше? Стоит ли рассчитывать на резорбцию и пока жить спокойной жизнью? Что с ЛФК? Можно делать такую растяжку?
Буду благодарен, очень!



Дополнение, грыжа L5-S1
Упражнения вот такие


----------



## La murr (24 Авг 2020)

@Алексей 71, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Авг 2020)

> Всем доброго времени суток! Не думал, что в 28 лет я заработаю себе проблемы с позвоночником.


- Как раз норма для начала.


> Итак рост 184, вес 80-86, на протяжении последних 3 лет занимаюсь с железом в зале, все основные упражнения, в том числе и присяд со штангой. В этом году добавил велосипед, катался много и часто по 30-40 км. Все было хорошо, нагрузки не самые большие, прогресс по весу плавный без форсирования и в один из дней ног, после разминки, разминочных подходов, перешёл к присяду со штангой 50 кг, и примерное на 4ом повторении, в нижней точке амплитуды почувствовал жгучую боль, при этом закончил повторение, поставил штангу и ушёл домой. Ну думаю сделаю перерыв, все пройдёт.


- А раз нагрузки с железом, то и поздно даже для начала.
.





> ..Пару дней болела спина, но я мог ровно холить и нормально спать, потом боль в спине прошла, но появился дискомфорт в икроножной (как будто мышца постоянно забитая) и в ягодичной, но только когда меня положение тела (присаживаюсь или встаю). Спустя неделю сделал МРТ и на тебе огромная грыжа.


- Плохо, но важнее как лежит и на что давит. Боли в ноге со слабостью ноги или нет?


> ...Было назначено лечение в таблетках, вроде стало легче, но симптомы сейчас следующие: спина не болит, могу наклоняться, лежать, проблемы с ягодичной мышцей практически не ощущаю, но вот забитость икроножной мышцы все ещё осталась, иногда пропадает, но тогда чувствуется эта забитость в коленке, иногда болит пятка, в каждый день все по разному. При этом хожу нормально, на любые дистанции, почти не хромаю.


- То есть, слабости нет. Пробовали походить на пятках и носках?


> ...Был у 3 неврологов, кто говорит все нормально иди в зал только не приседай, другой говорит операция, пока грыжа мягкая и ее можно эндоскопически удалить, третий корсет и ничего тяжелого не поднимать! К нейрохирургу пока не ходил, да и я знаю что мне предложат. Эндоскопические операции как я понял у нас делают только за деньги, да и не определился я ещё нужно ли это все мне.


- Если операция, то стандарт - микрохирургия, потому и оплачивается, что у нее самая высокая эффективность.


> ....Уважаемые доктора подскажите что делать?
> 1) медикаментозную терапию я завершил, результат вроде есть, а вроде и нет (болей нет, не нравится именно поведение мышц в ноге)


- Если слабости нет и боль терпимая, то медикаменты не особенно нужны.



> ....2) ЛФК мне дали только на растяжку в положении лёжа, делать пока боюсь, вдруг секвестр отвалится или ещё что.


- На _лечебном этапе_, приступают к _лечебным методикам ЛФК_ сразу же после прекращении болевого синдрома в покое. При _постельном режиме_ комплекс лечебной гимнастики выполняется в постели. Комплекс сводиться к расслабляющим упражнениям, выполняемым практически без движения в позвоночнике с задачей добиться расслабления напряженных мышц позвоночника и конечностей. Все упражнения выполняют из исходного положения - лежа на спине с согнутыми в коленных и тазобедренных суставах ногами. Предпочтение отдается упражнениям, направленным на расслабление мышц туловища, плечевого пояса и таза, верхних и нижних конечностей и вытяжение позвоночника по его оси, что способствует декомпрессии межпозвонкового диска, нервных корешков и сосудов. Упражнения, вызывающие боль, следует ограничить по амплитуде, по степени мышечного напряжения или исключить совсем. Если же боль очень значительна, то начинать занятия следует, лишь по прохождении наиболее острого периода, лучше оставить позвоночник в покое на несколько лишних дней, чем заставлять себя заниматься гимнастикой через силу, что лишь затягивает выздоровление. При движениях руками и ногами, не следует допускать увеличения поясничного лордоза, так как это может усилить болевой синдром, часто для решения этой проблемы вполне достаточно подложить под колени мягкий валик. Упражнения выполняются сериями по 5-10 повторений, 3-5 раз в день. Темп выполнения упражнений - медленный. Амплитуда до уровня появления болевого синдрома, без его преодоления.
На _палатном режиме_, при некотором снижении интенсивности болей упражнения можно выполнять как в постели, так и в гимнастическом зале. При организации «дневного стационара», в случае отсутствия гимнастического зала вполне достаточно выполнять комплексы этого этапа в домашних условиях, на полу, используя для этого гимнастический коврик или обычный ковер. Обычно, для правильного выполнения комплекса достаточно указать пациенту на особенности выполнения. В комплекс следует осторожно включать изометрические упражнения для тренировки мышц брюшного пресса и больших ягодичных мышц, мышц плечевого пояса, в конечностях превалируют динамические движения. Все упражнения, так же выполняются из исходного положения - лежа на спине, на боку, на животе и из положения в упоре на коленях. В положении на животе для уменьшения поясничного лордоза, необходимо во время упражнений подложить мягкий валик под живот. Динамические упражнения выполняются сериями по 10-15 повторений, 3-5 раз в день. Темп выполнения упражнений - медленный. Амплитуда до уровня появления болевого синдрома, без его преодоления. Изометрические упражнения, 2-4 повторения с удержанием напряжения по 4-6 с.


На _восстановительном этапе_ переходят к _восстановительным методикам ЛФК_, для которых характерна максимальная нагрузка в непораженных отделах, а в пораженных отделах, до уровня появления и удержания болевого синдрома на этом уровне, без его преодоления. Показанием к назначению восстановительного комплекса ЛФК служит отсутствие болевого синдрома, в положении лежа, стоя, при обычной повседневной нагрузке по самообслуживанию и выполнению лечебного комплекса. В связи с переводом на _общий режим_, упражнения восстановительного комплекса выполняются в домашних условиях, а при наличии и в зале ЛФК. Комплекс упражнений выполняют из исходных положений лежа на спине, на боку, на животе и в коленно-кистевом положении. Методики направлены на увеличение подвижности в конечностях, укрепление мышц спины, живота, мобилизацию в пораженных отделах. Следует отметить, что при нестабильности в пораженном позвоночном двигательном сегменте и при корешковом синдроме, упражнения на мобилизацию выполняются в соседних отделах и сегментах. Количество повторений динамических упражнений в конечностях необходимо довести до 15-20, 2-3 раза в день, темп и амплитуду выполнения упражнений можно постепенно увеличивать до максимальных. Наращивания силы и выносливости мышц туловища лучше добиваться за счет изометрических упражнений, 5-6 повторений с удержанием напряжения по 4-6 с. С целью мобилизации в пораженном позвоночном двигательном сегменте выполняют упражнения с кифозированием и лордозированием отдела.


Для _профилактического этапа_, основными являются _профессионально-тренирующие комплексы ЛФК,_ для которых характерны повышенные требования к организму, совершенствование и развитие нового стереотипа до уровня достаточного для профессиональной деятельности. Главная задача добиться автоматизма поддержания осанки, в положении сидя и стоя, и соблюдение рационального двигательного режима в ходьбе, и при наклонах. Именно поэтому в систему упражнений включаются упражнения из исходных положений и лежа, и сидя, и стоя, в том числе и в наклоне. Количество повторений упражнений увеличивается до 15-20, 2-3 занятия в неделю, а при возможности ежедневно. В этом периоде добавляется задача увеличения подвижности позвоночного столба в целом. Однако упражнения, направленные на решение этой задачи, следует проводить осторожно и в облегченных исходных положениях, лежа или сидя. Количество повторений, темп и амплитуда постепенно увеличиваются до максимальных.
В качестве тренирующих комплексов способствующих функциональному восстановлению и развитию функциональных возможностей (резервов) организма возможно использование специализированной функциональной гимнастики направленной на развитие психомоторной саморегуляции (различные восточные практики). Из средств тренировочных занятий следует признать целесообразным применение тех, которые не будут воздействовать отрицательно на поврежденные позвонки и диски. К ним относятся: велотренажер, упражнения с резиновыми бинтами, плавание, к специальным видам физической подготовки, наиболее эффективно восстанавливающим физические качества, относятся программы тренировок на силовых тренажерах. Как правило, эта группа упражнений требует специальных условий и выполняется в залах ЛФК и фитнес - клубах. Программы таких тренировок направлены преимущественно на стабилизацию места поражения и развитие силы и физической выносливости мышц ног, живота, рук и шеи. Динамические упражнения с отягощениями предпочтительно выполнять в исходном положении лежа (на спине, животе) и сидя, для исключения вертикальных нагрузок на позвоночник. Критерием адекватности тренирующей гимнастики служит отсутствие болевого синдрома при интенсивной и разнообразной профессиональной физической деятельности.

На всех этапах реабилитационных мероприятий комплексы лечебных, восстановительных и тренировочных упражнений должны быть специализированными и выполнение их – дозировано. Чем интенсивнее нагрузка, тем больше выражена ответная реакция организма, тем быстрее и эффективнее процесс восстановления функционального состояния позвоночника и выше работоспособность человека. При этом следует помнить, что критерием адекватности физической нагрузки служит отсутствие болевого синдрома в момент и после тренировок и физиологическая реакция на неё.

То есть надо сделать лечебный этап и если не больно, переходить  к восстановительному.




> ....3) Лежу на иголочках, аппликатор Кузнецова.


- Хорошо. Улучшение рефлекторное воздействие улучшает кровообращение и поднимает болевой порог.


> ...4) С залом покончено, сумки и тяжести не поднимаю.


- Без зала не обойдетесь, когда перейдете на тренировочный уровень. Да и сейчас если лечь на спину и поднимать штангу  руками правильно, то какая нагрузка на поясницу?


> ...Что дальше? Стоит ли рассчитывать на резорбцию и пока жить спокойной жизнью?


- Резорбция будет. Вопрос когда и насколько, но будет.


> ...Что с ЛФК? Можно делать такую растяжку?


А давайте определимся с задачами. Растяжку какого места Вы хотите делать?


----------



## Алексей 71 (25 Авг 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, благодарю за быстрый ответ!
По поводу слабости в ногах, на пятках и на носочках хожу как обычно, боли нет, Ноги не заплетаются, чувствительность тоже в порядке, просто иногда кажется что одна из мышц ноги слегка подустала и эта усталость очень размытая, когда много хожу обычно вообще внимание на это не обращаю.
Сейчас получается мне стоит добавить ЛФК с самого начального постельного режима (могу ли я воспользоваться Вашей программой www.pozwonocnik.ru/advice/poleznie-soweti/kompleks-lechebnoj-gimnastiki-v-ostrom/) и далее усложнять на каждом этапе восстановления!
Оставляю аппликатор Кузнецова!

По поводу упражнений на растяжку, что на картинке, по идее они весь позвоночник должны подрастянуть, но пока наверное стоит начать и правда с более простых вариантов упражнений!

И ещё вопрос: что то ещё к данному лечению можно добавить кроме упражнений? Может витамины, коллаген, самомассаж? И если вдруг мне все таки удастся попасть на физио, то чему отдать предпочтение? Слышал иглоукалывание не плохо помогает?
Заранее благодарю!

И дополнительный вопрос по поводу спортзала, на заключительном этапе восстановления, когда я вернусь в зал, я могу заниматься по своей обычной программе, просто исключив осевую нагрузку? (Уберу присяд, жим стоя, махи стоя, шраги, тяги в наклоне и горизонтальные тяги) 
И наверное стоит постоянно пользоваться атлетическим поясом?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Авг 2020)

> ...По поводу слабости в ногах, на пятках и на носочках хожу как обычно, боли нет, Ноги не заплетаются, чувствительность тоже в порядке, просто иногда кажется что одна из мышц ноги слегка подустала и эта усталость очень размытая, когда много хожу обычно вообще внимание на это не обращаю.


- То есть слабости нет.


> ...Сейчас получается мне стоит добавить ЛФК с самого начального постельного режима (могу ли я воспользоваться Вашей программой www.pozwonocnik.ru/advice/poleznie-soweti/kompleks-lechebnoj-gimnastiki-v-ostrom/) и далее усложнять на каждом этапе восстановления!


- Да


> ...Оставляю аппликатор Кузнецова!


- Да


> ....По поводу упражнений на растяжку, что на картинке, по идее они весь позвоночник должны подрастянуть, но пока наверное стоит начать и правда с более простых вариантов упражнений!


- Растягивать все, кроме мест с грыжами.


> ...И ещё вопрос: что то ещё к данному лечению можно добавить кроме упражнений? Может витамины, коллаген, самомассаж? И если вдруг мне все таки удастся попасть на физио, то чему отдать предпочтение? Слышал иглоукалывание не плохо помогает?
> Заранее благодарю!


- Так все и надо, что есть. Коллаген  только не надо, он же увеличивает хрящ, возможно, а грыжа-это и есть хрящ.


> ...И дополнительный вопрос по поводу спортзала, на заключительном этапе восстановления, когда я вернусь в зал, я могу заниматься по своей обычной программе, просто исключив осевую нагрузку? (Уберу присяд, жим стоя, махи стоя, шраги, тяги в наклоне и горизонтальные тяги)-


- В общем правильно. Как придет время, дам инструктора для инструктажа.


> ...И наверное стоит постоянно пользоваться атлетическим поясом?


- При нагрузках и при боли.


----------



## Алексей 71 (25 Авг 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, получается если поясничный отдел растягивать нельзя, то какие упражнения нужно исключить из этой картинки?
В остальном все понял, благодарю за помощь))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Авг 2020)

А что тут растягивает конкретные позвонки, ничего.
Просто надо тянуться до боли и чуть на боль, а не через боль, тогда больное место и не растянете.


----------



## Алексей 71 (26 Авг 2020)

@Доктор Ступин спасибо, все понял!)
И ещё вопрос возник по поводу эндоскопической операции, возраст грыжи влияет на возможность проведения эндоскопического вмешательства?
Я к тому, что если вдруг положительной динамики в течении года не будет, будет ли шанс провести операцию эндоскопически? Или тут без вариантов, именно микродискэктомия?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Авг 2020)

Не влияет, важнее расположение грыжи.


----------



## Алексей 71 (16 Сен 2020)

@Доктор Ступин 
Здравствуйте! Ещё раз благодарю за помощь и консультацию!
На данный момент заканчиваю ЛФК в период ремиссии, делаю конечно с пропусками, но делаю! Ещё недельку наверное, и думаю переходить дальше, на поддерживающий профилактический курс!
По состоянию: стало лучше, нога практически не беспокоит, когда хожу, вообще проблем нет, иногда появляется дискомфорт в спине, но это когда долго сижу (более 1,5 часов, либо сижу неудобно), и то я бы сказал, что это какая то усталость. Но на работе стараюсь ходить, долго не сидеть, либо делать перерывы.
Так вот, хотел узнать по поводу дальнейших действий. На данный момент, к залу не особо готов, думаю пока начать заниматься дома:
1) Профилактический курс ЛФК
2) Домашние тренировки
Для домашних тренировок в моем распоряжении есть турник, с лямками для разнохвата, брусья, фитнес петли, гантели разборные, эллиптический тренажёр. Могу ли я что то из этого использовать?
Скажем 3 дня в неделю заниматься, что то типа:
1) Приседания (без веса вообще) 5*20
2) Отжимания на брусьях 5*5 (начать с малого количества повторений, добавляя по чуть чуть каждую неделю)
3) Подтягивания 5*5 (хват менять через тренировку, начать к примеру с 5 повторений в подходе и потихоньку наращивать, как и с брусьями)

Это скажем на месяц, чтобы начать!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Сен 2020)

Хороший план. Тут самое главное не спешить. И по скорости выполнения движений и по скорости нарастания нагрузок.


----------

